

Ask HN: Which companies have 4-day workweeks? - throwmeaway2525

Hey HN, I&#x27;m interested in companies that follow a 4-day workweek (with normal work hours--not compressed).<p>IIRC here are two:<p>- 37Signals<p>- Treehouse<p>Know of any others?
======
michaeldhopkins
37signals doesn't have a four day workweek. They tried it and found it wasn't
quite enough time to do everything they wanted to do in a week.

~~~
mjn
The most recent update I can find from them (May 2012) said that they still
have 4-day workweeks half the year, May-October:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3186-workplace-
experiments-a-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3186-workplace-experiments-
a-month-to-yourself)

Have they gotten rid of it entirely since then?

~~~
michaeldhopkins
Ah, yes, you are right that they still have it around. The first time they did
it, they were hoping that it would work year-round and they had to get rid of
that idea. I'm glad they are able to make it work periodically, though.

